# Got Sector??



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Wanted to get loose for RedFly #14 next Saturday. Battled the wind Sunday and ended up with a few of these guys with the biggest being around 24". All fish were caught on a High Flies Mulletaire. The most important thing was to get acquainted with my Scott Sector 6 wt. Everything you may have read or heard about these rods are true! Next level rods!!


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

Have the Sector 8wt and love it! Tons of feel and has the power for longer cast when needed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Let’s see this Mulletaire!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Let’s see this Mulletaire!


Go check out High Flies. Great fly!


----------



## grass bass (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm trying to decide if a Sector 848 is in my future or my immediate future.


----------



## Flyfish40 (Sep 23, 2019)

There is a new 8wt for sale $650 on the boating and fishing section


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

An 846 came home with me after fingering and casting it.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Surffshr said:


> An 846 came home with me after fingering and casting it.


Did you cast it next to the 906?


----------



## ChucktownMC (May 18, 2018)

Anybody used the 8'4" 6 weight? Opinions?


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Love that XM! How does it balance with the 6wt?


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

ChucktownMC said:


> Anybody used the 8'4" 6 weight? Opinions?


Cast one on pavement - very different from the 9 foot models. A standard 7 weight line was about perfect. Easy light feel out to 50-60 feet. Only had that and a 6 parking lot line to try. It might also be good with one of the heavy for label weight lines. 6 wt Flats Pro might be nice.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

8'4" 10 wt. is a magic rod, would be great for permit and tarpon from a skiff. Amazing with a Grand Slam 10.
Feels ridiculously light in hand.


----------

